# Hello from a newbie cyclist.



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to cycling, well not yet started extensive cycling coz of weather but I recently bought my first road bike. The 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite.

Since its rainy and too cold outside, I am currently spending my time buying my first riding gear. What do you experts suggest as first cycling gear? I am looking at buying tights first.. since Seattle will remain cold till April..

I am not able to post a link or pic yet need to wait till my posts are 10.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rigelstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I would buy a trainer and start riding! Kurt Kinetic with 12 lbs fly wheel feels close to outdoor riding as far as gearing. GL


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

+1 on the trainer. Cycling shorts are a must! Helmet would be good too!


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

How about bike tights? What do you suggest?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, welcome. I plan on riding until the roads are not safe to ride, like ice or snow. Get some gloves and shoe covers and ride in the cold. When it is raining I have a KK trainer to ride and a couple spinnervel (sp) dvds to watch while on it.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

My first bike.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... as has been mentioned, I'd concentrate my initial resources on that which will keep you on the bike depending on your local climes...

If you think/know that Seattle will be unrelenting till April... a trainer of some sort.

If you think/know that Seattle will have it's good days (40's and above... how wet? how windy?) and bad (30's and below... how wet? how windy?)... an assortment of outdoors gear that could at least handle the good with minimal fuss (key to starting is consistency even over the colder months... makes those late winter and early spring rides an absolute joy).

As to which gear in particular... that's like asking which bike in many instances... lots of good stuff from lots of makers... about the only thing I'd suggest is think layers (depending on weather... including hands... today will not get out of the 30s till afternoon so I've got full finger'd gloves with liners inside flipper mittens cuz my hands are my own weak spot in cold) and wicking/breathing fabrics (though a windbreak jacket and tights might also be necessary)... oh, and as mentioned, the ole balaclava... or baklava if you's gonna sit out the winter till spring!!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

My most used piece of cold weather gear is an UnderArmor winter base layer - has fleece on the inside, always - ALWAYS - $50, e.g. never on sale... and worth it. I've tried other brands, e.g. Champion, etc. and nothing comes close. 

A sleeveless vest that blocks the wind - picked one up for $10 (Polar) 

Tights are tough... I have several pair in varying weights. The most recent pair cost $200 (Gore, bib tights) But, if you're going to ride in freezing temps, there doesn't seem to be a cheap way to do this

Feet... Below 40, I can't go without the "Little Hotties" adhesive tow warmers. I've tried smart wool socks, neoprene booties... Now I buy the Little Hotties in bulk from Amazon.

My cycling clothing (not shoes, gloves or helmets) now takes up 3 drawers in the exercise room... when did that happen!

Oh, and yeah, a trainer will do ya right over the winter. These little road bikes don't do so well on the icy stuff.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

> My cycling clothing (not shoes, gloves or helmets) now takes up 3 drawers in the exercise room... when did that happen!


... have you seen my _closet_???


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Akirasho said:


> ... have you seen my _closet_???


Holy crap dude! You can outfit a whole gay pride parade. 

I'm basically a 1 drawer and 1/2 side of a closet kind of guy so my parade would need to have fewer participants - the type that goes through Kansas or something.


----------



## roland365 (Nov 17, 2011)

i newbie here too


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Akirasho said:


> ... have you seen my _closet_???


Wow that is a lot of clothing.

I font want to put money in a trainer at thus point coz the first thongs I want to buy are the tights and clipless pedals and shoes.

Seattle doesn't go below freezing and sometimes it's windy but not too much. I can do small rides when it's dry so that is not an issue.


----------



## mr. roach (Nov 17, 2011)

newbie too


----------



## rigelstar (Nov 12, 2011)

How's it going? In search of tights also?


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

I recommend some shorts first and then tights to go over the shorts. I just picked up a roadbike a couple weeks back and haven't been cycling much the past 10 years or so, prior to that was tons of ATB. I had to buy some stuff recently and picked up some Pearl Izumi 8 panel shorts(about $70 from Performance) and some Bontrager tights(about $50 from LBS). I'm considering some bib-shorts, as of late I've become bib-curious.


----------



## Dean_Fuller (Nov 17, 2011)

I am new as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

InvisibleRider said:


> Wow that is a lot of clothing.
> 
> I font want to put money in a trainer at thus point coz the first thongs I want to buy are the tights and clipless pedals and shoes.


Uhmm, don't ride in one of those tight thongs. You'll give a bad name to the rest of us...


----------



## rigelstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Amen to that brother on a side note though he won't have to worry about unwanted drafting.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Nickk said:


> I recommend some shorts first and then tights to go over the shorts. I just picked up a roadbike a couple weeks back and haven't been cycling much the past 10 years or so, prior to that was tons of ATB. I had to buy some stuff recently and picked up some Pearl Izumi 8 panel shorts(about $70 from Performance) and some Bontrager tights(about $50 from LBS). I'm considering some bib-shorts, as of late I've become bib-curious.


Right, first things first. I am planning to buy tights/shorts first and then pedals and shoes. I already have a helmet.

This stuff should atleast give me a start.. for winter riding, i can wear Tshirts layered and a fleece jacket.. and a balaklava under the helmet.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

InvisibleRider said:


> My first bike.


Wonderful first bike!! Definitely a few steps up from my first! To you and other new riders:

Welcome to cycling. It's not just a sport, an activity, or exercise. It's all of these, and much more. If you get into group riding, there's a good chance it's going to change your life forever. You will eat, sleep, dream, and breathe bike. The way you see the world will change and so will the way you see yourself. And if your spouse gets into it too, your relationship will be strengthened in many orders of magnitude. 

How can this happen from just getting on a bike, you say? Just wait. It's going to be a great ride.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

gaspi101 said:


> Wonderful first bike!! Definitely a few steps up from my first! To you and other new riders:
> 
> Welcome to cycling. It's not just a sport, an activity, or exercise. It's all of these, and much more. If you get into group riding, there's a good chance it's going to change your life forever. You will eat, sleep, dream, and breathe bike. The way you see the world will change and so will the way you see yourself. And if your spouse gets into it too, your relationship will be strengthened in many orders of magnitude.
> 
> How can this happen from just getting on a bike, you say? Just wait. It's going to be a great ride.


Thanks gaspi. I also ride motorcycles and that too is a whole different world. One thing I learnt from my motorcycling is reading my instincts. Now I just look at a cager (driver) and understand what he is going to do next and trust me, this has saved my life quite couple of times 

I am sure same thing goes with road bikes as well, group riding is a whole new dimension.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

T-shirts blow for cycling. If you climb a hill or something, you sweat. The cotton keeps it next to your skin and when you descend the other side, you get really cold. Totally unpleasant. You don't need a cycling-specific base layer or jersey if you don't want to. Pretty much anything works. Check out a running store for better prices on the same stuff, or get something REI-branded or something. Just don't do cotton.

Fenders make riding in the winter here much more pleasant. Lots of shops can help you out if your bike doesn't make it easy. A cycling cap is also nice, and shoe covers if your shoes aren't water proof.


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice bike.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

i would go with bibs, imo they are much better than shorts. Get leg and arm warmers, then you can use summer riding gears during colder days as well.


----------



## CAAD2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice looking bike. This is my first fall/winter cycling as well and bought some Nike Running tights for about $50 then wear my regular cycling shorts underneath for padding and a little more weather protection. So far so good down to about 40-45 degrees. I dont plan on riding a ton outside during the winter so I had a hard time justifying cycling specific tights. I also tried a pair of Under Armour leggings at about the same price but liked the Nikes a bit better due to the zippered bottoms.


----------



## jwskaterboy (Oct 9, 2011)

Where I live we get into the teens with a lot of snow. But with the snow comes the salt on the road so if you ride with salt work on winter proofing your bike or getting a beater bike. If uou ask you lbs they should winter proof it for you.
I also just got into cycling and I plan to ride this winter so I got some tights from TG Max and they seem to work well.
Also I don't know about you guys but I usually where my shorts all the way down to the mid 30's that might change now that I have tights though


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Uhmm, don't ride in one of those tight thongs. You'll give a bad name to the rest of us...


Haha stupid iPhone auto spelling complete thingie, typo at the right place 

Thongs = things


----------



## Dean_Fuller (Nov 17, 2011)

What is the advantage of bibs over shorts?? They just look like they would be uncomfortable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Sized correctly, you shouldn't notice the shoulder straps. But they do a better job of keeping the shorts from riding down, even when you're dynamic about how long or short you're making your back. I used to find my non-bib shorts tended to ride down. While they usually didn't do it to an obscene degree, they weren't giving me much support either, and it was annoying to have "things" end up in the wrong place.

Something I didn't notice until I didn't have it anymore is the waist band of plain shorts. It's nice not to have it!


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

InvisibleRider said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to cycling, well not yet started extensive cycling coz of weather but I recently bought my first road bike. The 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite.
> 
> ...


 Here's my get-up for 25 degree mornings (translates to 15 degrees at bike speeds)
Underarmour tank top, long sleeve wicking shirt and long sleeved bike jersey and a runners type windbreaker. 
Canari gel liners under Performance gel shorts and then Nike running tights (they're very fitted, not tight). Full fingered gloves.. sometimes over padded cycling gloves. Skull cap under my helmet. And I'm very comfortable. Don't forget the chap stick.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

InvisibleRider said:


> Wow that is a lot of clothing.


... in my defense, that's an accumulation over 20+ years (a lot of gear means less wear and tear per item equals a long life) and as mentioned earlier, still doesn't cover many of those accessory items (helmets, gloves, shoes, socks... etc) or commemerative wear (Ts and sweats from certain events and such)...

For many of us here, cycling is a lifestyle (bike is worth more than car kinda stuff... if you even bother to have a car).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

IME, even a frugal person who rides six days a week needs three pairs of shorts. I hand-wash mine in between laundry cycles, but they take a little time to drip dry and putting on pre-wet shorts is really unpleasant. Throw winter into the mix, and multiple pairs of tights and base layers or long-sleeved jerseys become a necessity.

Add to that that people who ride with teams are frequently required to buy a new team kit every season, and may buy more than one if they sometimes race more than once a week, or if they race in two markedly different weather conditions and want to look a little more put together in the cold than having knee warmers and exposed base layers. I'd rather show some layers personally, the renewal cycle is already too expensive. 

Then there's kits acquired as gifts, related to event rides, maybe a few leaders' jerseys... It's funny, when I started, I basically had my one pair of shorts and my one jersey, and that lasted for a long time. Then I started accumulating them. I'm similar with tires, although unfortunately I only manage to accumulate crappy ones. I guess because the nice ones are expensive and people don't give them away, and I also have them on my higher-mileage bikes, so they don't last that long for me.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm also new and just bought some bibs, I do think they are way better than shorts.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't tried bibs yet at a LBS but that is what I am planning to do on the black friday. will try out the performance elite bibs.. they are at around $55 and if they have 20% off then I might get them at 45.

Lets see.


----------



## LV2EXL8 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am new too.


----------



## Golfjunky (Nov 23, 2011)

lovely bike for a first


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Try the cannondale bibs, I paid $65 for em but they really comfy and padded just right.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been thinking of the bibs / bike tights myself lately.

Currently, I'm using some undershorts and pants but noticed after a ride the other day that I got a little chaffing on the left.

It was also my first ride in the pouring rain, and my first 40 km ride. My feet stayed warm and dry but my hands (waterproof gloves) were wet at the tips.

Riding in the rain (and cold) is not too bad if you've got the gear I've been thinking of commuting to work so the ride for me was also about testing out the gear to see how good of a job it does.


----------



## vintay23 (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a hell lot of jersey n tight...
me too, newbie here


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

This has got to be the most expensive sport I have ever gotten into but I love it..


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm new too, I'd suggest a trainer to use your bike indoors. Or man up and go outdoors like I do :wink5:


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice, I have a soft spot for white bikes!


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

oldnewbie52 said:


> Here's my get-up for 25 degree mornings (translates to 15 degrees at bike speeds)
> Underarmour tank top, long sleeve wicking shirt and long sleeved bike jersey and a runners type windbreaker.
> Canari gel liners under Performance gel shorts and then Nike running tights (they're very fitted, not tight). Full fingered gloves.. sometimes over padded cycling gloves. Skull cap under my helmet. And I'm very comfortable. Don't forget the chap stick.


Excellent info , thanks for that! It's hard to believe that even here in SoCal some of the mornings are getting WAY COLD. I was going to ride this morning but it was 28 outside!! 

Also as a newbie returning I've got a good range already of "gear" from LBS and also eBaY. Be warned through, ebay can be risky but also addictive! Still I've nabbed some great stuff for next summer including 2 cycle kits (matching bibs & jerseys) for like $30! I've already had to move my jeans int the closet to make way for the cycling gear. 

One thing I did find/notice is that regular shops sometimes have great stuff. Champion has a line of base layers which were recently on sale @ JC Pennys. Long sleeved compressed under layers for $9 each! so I nabbed 6 of therm! Different colors and they work great under jerseys. 

Happy riding, I'm sure I'll be more vocal at some point (when the post count allows me!)


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

tottenham21 said:


> This has got to be the most expensive sport I have ever gotten into but I love it..


Talk to me about it, I have more than a grand in the pot and I havent even started active riding


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

tottenham21 said:


> This has got to be the most expensive sport I have ever gotten into but I love it..


You don't ski, do you?


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

InvisibleRider said:


> Talk to me about it, I have more than a grand in the pot and I havent even started active riding


A grand?? I started in March of this year. I've calculated about $15,000, including the bike, toys, upgrades, tools, spares, gels, clothes, accessories, entrance fees to large rides and races, etc. 

But you know what? IT WAS A BARGAIN!!


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

gaspi101 said:


> A grand?? I started in March of this year. I've calculated about $15,000, including the bike, toys, upgrades, tools, spares, gels, clothes, accessories, entrance fees to large rides and races, etc.
> 
> But you know what? IT WAS A BARGAIN!!


+1:thumbsup:


Though I haven't spent that much!!
Been at it over a year now (~18 mths) after coming back after 20 years off. Bought starter bike (~$600) then upgraded, about 1 year in to a Felt F4, (done ~1200 miles in <6 months on it). Rode my first century in 20 years this year and will do another 1 or 2 before mid summer of next year.

HAPPY DAYS


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

gaspi101 said:


> A grand?? I started in March of this year. I've calculated about $15,000, including the bike, toys, upgrades, tools, spares, gels, clothes, accessories, entrance fees to large rides and races, etc.
> 
> But you know what? IT WAS A BARGAIN!!


$15,000 so far bloody hell i better don't tell my wife that or she will be screaming at me to drop cycling and go back to playing football.( soccer)..


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Akirasho said:


> For many of us here, cycling is a lifestyle (bike is worth more than car kinda stuff... if you even bother to have a car).


+1......I hear you!! I have four road bikes and one mountain bike. Just two of my road bikes alone are worth more than my two vans. I have many friends who have either sold their cars or stored them just to ride their bikes. Some guy offered me his great condition,1998, fully loaded Saturn SL2 with 88,000 miles on it for my Specialized road bike that I sold in March. I didn't do the swap but I see what you mean.


----------

